# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Μια πρόταση προς αξιολόγηση...

## Blackie

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... Σκεφτόμουν το πως θα μπορούσα -αρχάριος γαρ, παρ'ότι ασχολούμαι αρκετά- να λάβω απαντήσεις για λεπτομέρειες που μ'απασχολούν, χωρίς να μπλέκω με την "αναζήτηση", μιας και σίγουρα θα παραλείπει κάποια πράγματα, χωρίς να ψάχνω σελίδες από threads και χωρίς να πρίζω παλιούς χρήστες με χιλιοαπαντημένες ερωτήσεις. Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ να φτιάξετε -με τη συνεργασία όλων μας - κάποια faqs ανα κατηγορία;

Για παράδειγμα να μπει ένα faq list με τις πιο σύνηθεις ερωτήσεις, περί πρωτεΐνης, για παράδειγμα, με οποιαδήποτε χαζή ερώτηση βρείτε/βρούμε. "Πόσο νερό να πίνω με τις βιταμίνες;", "Κάνει να τρώω μήλα στη γράμμωση;", "η πρωτεΐνη θα με κάνει τούμπανο;" και λοιπές παρόμοιες ερωτήσεις, μέχρι τις πιο εξειδικευμένες, έχοντας λακωνικές και απλές απαντήσεις, πιστεύω πως θα έλυνε τα χέρια πολλών. Χωρίς να εμπλέκονται ορολογίες, χωρίς να μπερδεύονται οι αρχάριοι χρήστες. Όποιος θέλει κάτι πιο αναλυτικό, απλά θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει τα άρθρα.

Τι λέτε; Θέλω feedback! :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

αν καταλαβα καλα, λες να φτιαχτουν καποιοι σκουπιδοντενεκεδες (ετσι τους αποκαλω εγω) οπου θα εχει ολες τις απαντησεις εκει μεσα, και δεν θα μπορει να βρει κανεις τιποτα? η δεν θα κανει τον κοπο?
εδω υπαρχουν στυκι θεματα και απο κατω αλλος ανοιγει θεμα ιδιο. εκει φτανουν πολλοι πολλες φορες.

----------


## Blackie

Κάπως έτσι... Το ξέρεις πως το "search" στα διάφορα forum δε δύναται να καλύπτει πλήρως το ερώτημά σου, οπότε αναλώνεσαι στο να ρωτάς κάτι που έχει απαντηθεί αρκετές φορές, πράγμα που καταντάει ενοχλητικό (πάω στοίχημα πως εσύ, για παράδειγμα, έχεις φλιπάρει όταν σου κάνουν 100 άτομα την ίδια ερώτηση :01. Razz: )! Απ'το να έχεις λοιπόν 200 σελίδες, για παράδειγμα, στην ενότητα των γενικών ερωτήσεων περί διατροφής, βλέπουμε όσοι μπορούμε τις συνήθεις ερωτήσεις που απασχολούν τον κάθε έναν αρχάριο και τις πετάμε σε μια λίστα... Πόσες ερωτήσεις θα μαζευτούν ανα κατηγορία; 50; 100; Σίγουρα όμως θα απαντώνται τα ερωτήματα του καθενός...

Edit: Από εκεί και πέρα, θα βάλεις έναν έξτρα κανόνα στους κανονισμούς, που να υποχρεώνει τον κάθε χρήστη να ξεκοκκαλίζει τα FAQ. Αν δηλαδή, πάει ν'ανοίξει κάποιο περιττό -κατά τους διαχειριστές- νήμα, να γίνεται κάποια επίπληξη (όχι ποινή) ή/και κλείδωμα. Θαρρώ πως θα σώσει αρκετούς, κι απ'τους μεν κι απ'τους δε.

----------


## tolis93

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sea...earchid=243388

----------


## Blackie

> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sea...earchid=243388


"Μας συγχωρείτε - Δε βρέθηκαν λέξεις που να ταιριάζουν. Παρακαλώ δοκιμάστε με κάποιους άλλους όρους αναζήτητησης. "

;

----------


## giannis64

ριξε μια ματια εδω Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ

----------


## Blackie

Μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο ψάχνω, δε χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου το build-in search, μόνο το google... Γι'αυτό σου λέω πως παραλείπει κάποια αποτελέσματα. Ο άλλος, δε γνωρίζεις τη φρασεολογία που χρησιμοποιεί, την ορθογραφία, το αν τη myofusion π.χ τη γράφει μαιοφιουζον ή "πρωτεΐνη του γκασπάρι" κλπ... Τέλοσπαντων, σκεφτείτε την ιδέα και αν δεν, απορρίψτε την! :02. Welcome:

----------

